# one-handed OLL?



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Sep 20, 2008)

is there a place to learn the one-handed OLL algorithms?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 20, 2008)

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/absolutemind/oll1h-angl.html...


----------



## Inusagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it necessary to learn Oll for Oh? Or is it possible to be fast without it?


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 20, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Is it necessary to learn Oll for Oh? Or is it possible to be fast without it?



nah it's not necessary, but 2H algorithms often include F and cube rotations and stuff. I don't think that learning new OLL algs would be worth it, though. (unless you are one of those people that love learning new algs)


----------



## Lofty (Sep 20, 2008)

I havent even really learned new OLL's for OH even... I don't really think OLL's can get much better like PLL's can because changing orientation especially of edges requires more then just RUL.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe I'll learn some of these if I ever get any time (way way way too much schoolwork).


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't like OLLs that aren't LUR OH. Rw moves and F moves sucks. Some this maybe a reason for me to learn MGLS. I shall start on it...


----------



## Lofty (Sep 26, 2008)

for me Rw=good F=bad
maybe I should relearn my OLL's.


----------



## blah (Sep 26, 2008)

Lofty, I had the impression that you like F because of your T perm  I know it's stupid to make such a general assumption based on one video but... Never mind.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 26, 2008)

Sure I can do F with my thumb alright but its still slower then any other turn because it requires a regrip. I would still prefer to avoid them.


----------



## blah (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't really have a problem with the regrip before the F (there's none?). It's more the regrip _after_ the F that p***es me off


----------



## Lofty (Sep 26, 2008)

blah said:


> I don't really have a problem with the regrip before the F (there's none?). It's more the regrip _after_ the F that p***es me off



right... thats the one I meant. F isn't that bad itself but if you are doing an F you know an F' will follow and that one really sucks.


----------



## FU (Sep 26, 2008)

how do u guys execute F'? i rotate and do b' instead


----------



## Lofty (Sep 26, 2008)

it depends on the alg. i rotate to either L R or U.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 26, 2008)

FU said:


> how do u guys execute F'? i rotate and do b' instead



x U, or thumb.


----------

